# Songs that came out this year that you cant stand..



## Mixie87 (Jun 7, 2010)

what are they?

I got this idea just now from watching Rihannas new video 'Rockstar'






That song is annoying. That one and everything by Beyonce, especially 'How come you dont love me'.

Oh and, share ones that you are LUVING!

luv...

Bone Thugs And Harmony-Rebirth (theyre all back together again






,)

Lil' Wayne and eminem- Drop the world

theres a few more, ill add later mmmmmmmmmmk.


----------



## HisBunny (Jun 7, 2010)

ANYTHING THAT HAS THE WOLDS "TEACH ME HOW TO JERK" OR "TEACH ME HOW TO DOUGIE" aaaannnnnooooyyyyiiiinnnnggggggggggg!


----------



## Mixie87 (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^^ lmfao.

And the dances are even more annoying.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 7, 2010)

All beyonce songs All jerk , jerkin, make no sensin Songs, The invented sex song, The "Unless they look like Mcjagger" song, The flinstones I can make your bed rock" song, "Get out my face boy" marriah song..........I can go on for days I dont even know the songs name i cant stand em so much lol A shorter list would be the songs I did like this yr.


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HisBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ANYTHING THAT HAS THE WOLDS "TEACH ME HOW TO JERK" OR "TEACH ME HOW TO DOUGIE" aaaannnnnooooyyyyiiiinnnnggggggggggg! Errrrrbody loves it! Errrrrrbody loves it! lol Sorry I can't help myself!


----------



## Geek (Jun 7, 2010)

Anything from Kanye "I'm a true idiot" West LOL


----------



## Rebbierae (Jun 7, 2010)

That stupid Ke$ha b*tch--hate her!!


----------



## jewele (Jun 7, 2010)

Can't stand that Justin Bieber kid, or Kiesha, or that bedrock song, Rhianna's songs, or the invented sex song. I guess I'm old, a lot of the songs coming out right now just suck.

Did not know bone thug was back!! I'm actually listening to their first album right now!!


----------



## Mixie87 (Jun 9, 2010)

[email protected] the comments.


----------



## bCreative (Jun 9, 2010)

Any and everything by Justin Bieber

Ke$ha with her dry annoying voice

Any and everything NICKI MINAJ!!!!!!


----------



## Mixie87 (Jun 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *jewele* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can't stand that Justin Bieber kid, or Kiesha, or that bedrock song, Rhianna's songs, or the invented sex song. *I guess I'm old, a lot of the songs coming out right now just suck.*
Did not know bone thug was back!! I'm actually listening to their first album right now!!

I've felt this way since 06'! I think im getting old school too



.
And FYI, Bone thugs just released their new album May 4th I believe. They let Bizzy Bone back into the group, and Flesh was released from jail, so all 5 are back



&lt; happy tears.


----------



## Ingrid (Jun 9, 2010)

anything from stupid annoying Keisha, except for the song tik tok, her other songs are annoying and give my ears alot of pain &gt;&lt;

that carry out song, I love all the other hit songs from Timberland, but that song just doesn't work for me


----------



## Shelley (Jun 10, 2010)

Justin Bieber.. can't stand him and his songs.


----------



## thekifchicksami (Jun 10, 2010)

Fully agree the little boy should just go back to school, arrg his voice SO annoying


----------



## rima (Jun 15, 2010)

cheryl coles fight for this love, i liked it at first then i hated it more than anything, erywhere i went they had that song playin


----------



## thekifchicksami (Jun 15, 2010)

agreed rima


----------



## rima (Jun 15, 2010)

trust me it does my head in, and i also cant stand that alesha dixon gong breathe slow arghhhh


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 15, 2010)

Justin bieber cant stand that high pitched baby voice I wonder if he will still be a hit when puberty hits we shall see.


----------



## Jinx (Jun 15, 2010)

*sigh*

I don't know who most of these people are or at least don't know what songs y'all are talking about.

How out of touch.

I don't care for most new music anyway. I think there is usually 1 or 2 songs a year I end up liking.

But it's usually after it's been out of radio rotation and I just happen to hear it in a car or video game commercial, lol!


----------



## xjackie83 (Jun 15, 2010)

I love Fight For This Love by Cheryl Cole. Then again I don't think that song has been played once on American radio. So the only time I hear it is on my mp3 player.


----------



## taragirlie21 (Jun 16, 2010)

I hate bieber too, lol, although I like watching him walk into walls, haha. Kanye and Beyonce I'm so sick of, they never go away to miss them any. And I know I shouldn't like "california gurls" but it's too catchy you have to dance to that, lol


----------



## Lei-lani604 (Jun 16, 2010)

i HATE that song "imma be" black eyed peas... Well really i dont like many of there new songs! I do like tik tok remix


----------



## GlitzeyGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Rude Boy (i am a massive RiRi fan, but this is her worst song ever.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 9, 2010)

Lady Gaga's Alejandro, i like the rythm, but the videoclip and the lyrics, not so much.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 9, 2010)

Anything with Kesha, anything with Lil Wayne, anything with talentless Rhianna. UGH! I can not stand that song California Gurls by Katie Perry, and I am a California GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyari (Jul 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Any and everything NICKI MINAJ!!!!!!

Ditto!!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 10, 2010)

Pop music is blowing majorly for me. I don't even listen to the radio anymore and have 3 CDs in my car and on my phone I listen to because they make sense.


----------



## lips_like_sugar (Jul 11, 2010)

I HATE lady gaga




justin beiber, ,most of Justin Timberlakes songs, Ke$ha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, Kanye West, ehh I could probably go on for days lmaoo! =)

I love katy perrys new song California Girls though!! =)

Originally Posted by *Lei-lani604* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i HATE that song "imma be" black eyed peas... Well really i dont like many of there new songs! I do like tik tok remix ughhh i hate that song too, its super annoying when ever it comes on, im like imma be turning the radio off haha =)


----------



## Minka (Jul 11, 2010)

ANYTHING WITH SNOOP DOGG

I can't stand him! I hate looking at him and I HATE to HEAR HIM SING FFFFFFFFFFFF---.

That California Girls Song SUCKS! I hate it, and the vid has nothing to do with the song...

I also hate Bedrock (or whatever) and that horrid Rockstar song by Rihanna. Argh! Rihanna, you're not a rockstar... you sing overly-synthesized R&amp;B/Pop. Get a damn clue ;|.


----------



## Ere Perez (Jul 12, 2010)

The band became globally popular in the late 1970s and are generally regarded as one of the first New Wave groups to achieve mainstream success, playing a style of rock that was influenced by jazz, punk and reggae music. Their 1983 album, Synchronicity, was number one in the UK and the US and sold over 8,000,000 copies in the US. The band broke up in 1984, but reunited in early 2007 for a one-off world tour lasting until August 2008, in celebration of the 30th anniversary of their hit single "Roxanne" and also, to a lesser extent, their formation as a group. The Police have sold more than 50 million albums worldwide, and became the world's highest-earning musicians in 2008, thanks to their reunion tour.rolling Stone ranked The Police number 70 on their list of the 100 Greatest Artists of All Time.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 12, 2010)

California Gurl is SO annoying.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 12, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Minka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ANYTHING WITH SNOOP DOGG
I can't stand him! I hate looking at him and I HATE to HEAR HIM SING FFFFFFFFFFFF---.

That California Girls Song SUCKS! I hate it, and the vid has nothing to do with the song...

I also hate Bedrock (or whatever) and that horrid Rockstar song by Rihanna. Argh! Rihanna, you're not a rockstar... you sing overly-synthesized R&amp;B/Pop. Get a damn clue ;|.

I totally agree with this entire post!!!! Snoop Dogg is a waste of flesh.


----------



## esha (Jul 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif California Gurl is SO annoying. I agree


----------



## nybsbfan18 (Aug 14, 2010)

any of those digusting sex related songs by britney spears!


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *nybsbfan18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif any of those digusting sex related songs by britney spears! Your comment and screen name makes me wonder if its 1998. lol

I have to add that Enrique Iglesias song is terrible and anything buy Kesha.


----------



## flipshawtii (Aug 14, 2010)

I hate how pop music is too damn catchy no matter how lame the lyrics are. No one mentioned Airplanes by B.O.B yet. I used to like it from the original composer but this song is way too overplayed.

Another original killer is Whatcha Say by Jason D. The one by Imogen has so much soul and Jason ruined it.

Anything from Iyaz is annoying. those two 'Solo' songs (one by Iyaz and I forgot the other artist) just makes me want to shut the radio off.

And Miley's I Can't Be Tamed. Hated her when she was Hannah and hate her now and her nasaley voice.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 14, 2010)

Jason Derulo irks me! The fact that he has to say his name in every song annoys me also.

I have to agree about the California Gurls song, I did like it when it first came out but my radio stations plays it like it's the only song they have and now I can't stand it.


----------



## NicoleKwan (Aug 22, 2010)

cant stand Bieber's voice, but at least not as horrible as "talentless Rihanna"(agreed and quoted from Beautiijunkii's poster), she just sings every song the same way! nonsense and annoying~~~

and for the California Gurls, i liked it at first but cant stand when overplayed, and now even my BF got crazy about the "Oooooh oh" everytime it's on LOL


----------



## Kraezinsane (Aug 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jason Derulo irks me! The fact that he has to say his name in every song annoys me also. Haha I know! I do like some of his songs though..

Originally Posted by *flipshawtii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Another original killer is Whatcha Say by Jason D. The one by Imogen has so much soul and Jason ruined it. Omg Imogen is in my top 3. I was pretty not happy when that song came out.. I was like wtf? GTFO!!


----------



## nybsbfan18 (Aug 25, 2010)

i saw the katy perry video... it's an okay song, until i saw the video...she's like almost naked in parts! ick


----------



## CurlyFry (Aug 25, 2010)

I pretty much hate all the music my brother listens too. LOL He likes whatever they play on Amp Radio-which is basically all the Rihanna crap and that Bedrock song, etc. I'm more of the punk/ska girl so I can't say that I really even KNOW what a lot of the new "hit" songs are, especially since my favorite bands haven't put out an album in a while. (Flogging Molly, Reel Big Fish, Save Ferris) I am pretty much embarrassed to say, however, that I do like _most_ of Lady Gaga and California Gurls. *facepalm*


----------



## flipshawtii (Aug 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *nybsbfan18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i saw the katy perry video... it's an okay song, until i saw the video...she's like almost naked in parts! ick That's so not California




I always laugh at Snoop Dogg's part. WTH is he doing on a song like that?!


----------



## divadoll (Aug 27, 2010)

^^probably needed the $$$


----------



## Mixie87 (Sep 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Minka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ANYTHING WITH SNOOP DOGG
I can't stand him! I hate looking at him and I HATE to HEAR HIM SING FFFFFFFFFFFF---.

That California Girls Song SUCKS! I hate it, and the vid has nothing to do with the song...

I also hate Bedrock (or whatever) and that horrid Rockstar song by Rihanna. Argh! Rihanna, you're not a rockstar... you sing overly-synthesized R&amp;B/Pop. Get a damn clue ;|.

Same here, cant stand the guy!Im sick of his gangster act...you aint gangster buddy! ur a millionaire and have been most of your life....grow up already...he's like 45.


----------



## Annelle (Sep 19, 2010)

I thought beiber was a girl when I first heard his stuff. I thought the California girls voice was a boy and was confused for like 20 minutes as to why a guy was singing about california girls in more of a 1st person sounding point of view.

Tik Tok has a catchy chorusline, the rest of the song and her album sucks. What I don't understand is how she became so popular when I've yet to find a single person who actually likes her music? Are the 10 year olds really that strong of a voice in the music audience?

Rihanna, kind of funny. I probably wouldn't have thought of her immediately, but whenever I hear her songs I just think of the SNL skit she did where she was duoing with someone who couldn't rap when she was in the same room, and all she sang were "ooh. yeah. uh. oh. yeah. uh huh"


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 18, 2010)

that bruno mars song, oh lord that song is annoying, i always turn the radio when it comes on, it's something like i love you just the way you are. ick!


----------



## katana (Dec 19, 2010)

Pornstar dancing.....This song is played WAY too often on the radio.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 19, 2010)

I agree 100%. Can't stand ANY of them! I saw Nicki minaj sing live on some show, and she was TERRIBLE! Some drunk doing karoake sounds better than her....



> Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any and everything by Justin Bieber
> 
> ...


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 19, 2010)

I mostly listen to country, so Taylor Swift. I will do anything to avoid it, take my dog to pee if she on tv, change the radio station immediately. I know she is popular, but she is so off key I cringe.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 19, 2010)

All and everything with Akon.


----------



## DonnaJ (Dec 23, 2010)

Everyone else listed most of the ones I can't stand...except no one mentioned that Buble guy and John Mayer. Ugh! Both of them creep me right the hell out.

I hate that when radio ruins a good song by overplaying it until you just can't stand to hear it one more time.


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 4, 2011)

Hands down

G6!

Shudders

ICK!


----------



## llehsal (Jan 4, 2011)

Anything Justin Beiber *gags*


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 5, 2011)

anything from kesha..if i listen to her music i become embarrassed for mankind.

and california gurls from katy perry, blah! i can't understand what the hype is about!


----------



## honeykim (Jan 5, 2011)

if i have to list every song i did not like from 2010 then it would take forever. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dayabrandini (Jan 6, 2011)

OMG...I cannot stand The Black Eyed Peas....I don't like ANYTHING by them at all...Also, I know I will probably get a lot of rift for this...but I cannot stand Katy Perry. She's a beautiful girl and a has a wonderful personality, but I can't stand her music. California Gurls...HATE THAT SONG...I live in Monterey, CA, so during the summer, that song was on ALL THE TIME!!! It was sooo annoying! Sorry...


----------



## Doya G (Jan 6, 2011)

i think its easier to make a list of songs we liked. cuz songs nowadays have no lyrics. i always look for songs with good lyrics. now its all about sex, shaking that booty and God knows what *rolls eyes!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jan 6, 2011)

Anything by Katy Perry, she's not all that talented and her lyrics are awful.


----------



## snowfaerie (Jan 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *sigh*
> 
> I don't know who most of these people are or at least don't know what songs y'all are talking about.
> ...


I pretty much don't listen to music anymore, I used to. But I also have no idea what these songs are.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 6, 2011)

Same.  Im just not a fan. lol
 



> Originally Posted by *dayabrandini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG...I cannot stand The Black Eyed Peas....I don't like ANYTHING by them at all...Also, I know I will probably get a lot of rift for this...but I cannot stand Katy Perry. She's a beautiful girl and a has a wonderful personality, but I can't stand her music. California Gurls...HATE THAT SONG...I live in Monterey, CA, so during the summer, that song was on ALL THE TIME!!! It was sooo annoying! Sorry...


----------



## 1hourcommute (Jan 6, 2011)

Hands down, most annoying song I've heard in ages was that awful Willow Smith song " I whip My hair back and Forth"..good God, what a horror that piece of s*** song is. I can't believe how bad it is; can you only imagine how bad it must have been sitting through rehearsals of that whining, fingernails on chalkboard chant I WHIP MAH_ HAAAIIIR_ BACK AND FORTH I WHIP MAH _HAAAIIIR_ BACK AND FORTH' over and over and over again before someone finally thought it was_ good_ enough to make into a record?

I tell you, if I never hear from that obnoxious, self-important celebrity spawned prepubescent gnome again, it will be 20 billion years too soon.


----------



## Johnnie (Jan 6, 2011)

Not sure what's it's called but it says "black and yellow, black and yellow, etc..." Drives me bonkers.


----------



## Nicole86 (Jan 31, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure what's it's called but it says "black and yellow, black and yellow, etc..." Drives me bonkers.



I agree! I can't stand that song!


----------



## MichelleMUA (Feb 1, 2011)

Anything Pink.

I love Nicki minaj &amp; this new song by Plain White T's...I am completely obsessed with.

Plain White T's - Rhythm of Love

They write amazing love songs.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 1, 2011)

Anything by that rapper Drake.  His voice annoys me and what really annoys me is that no one else seems to realize that he's a rich Jewish kid from Canada that played on that Degrassi show for foreverrrr.  Which is great, but then he comes out as a rapper trying to sound all hard and stuff.  Cmon, you were on Degrassi, like one of the main guys, the one that gets put in a wheelchair.  Doesn't anyone else remember that lol??


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MichelleMUA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anything Pink.
> 
> ...



I like Rhythm of Love, but didn't realize it was by the same band who brought us that horrific Delilah song that every time I hear it I want to SCREAM! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!1!!!!


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anything by that rapper Drake.  His voice annoys me and what really annoys me is that no one else seems to realize that he's a rich Jewish kid from Canada that played on that Degrassi show for foreverrrr.  Which is great, but then he comes out as a rapper trying to sound all hard and stuff.  Cmon, you were on Degrassi, like one of the main guys, the one that gets put in a wheelchair.  Doesn't anyone else remember that lol??



Saying that he's Jewish seems to imply that he's a white guy pretending to be black, but he is black too, his father is black and his mother is Jewish. I asked my son about this Drake character since I know nothing about rap and hip hop, except the names of a few songs I like. He said everyone knows Drake is from Degrassi and rolled his eyes at me for being a clueless old lady. lol I guess the fans know but just don't care, but I agree with you that you would think that his background as a kiddie show character would discredit him, at least a little! Weezy's stamp of approval goes much farther I guess.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *lips_like_sugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I HATE lady gaga
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, you're one of my people!  I can't stand either of them!


----------



## michellex1x (Feb 3, 2011)

americano goes through me lol


----------



## MacMe (Feb 3, 2011)

ugh there's this horrible song I heard recently from Lil Wayne, it goes something like "ring ring phone home" in a horrible voice loud and over and over again. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------

